# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  اجدد صور التقطها .....اتمنى ان تنال إعجابكم

## milly

اجدد صور التقطها .....اتمنى ان تنال إعجابكم 

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 


~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~

~~~~~~~~~~~~

يارب يعجبوكم :l2:

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

رااااااااااااااااائعة ما شاء الله عليك متي لحقتي تصوريها لسه امس زرت صفحتك .
جميل يا ميلي الله يعطيك العافيه.
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## عصفور الشعر

تسلم ايديكى اختى الكريمه .. موهوبه حقا .. ما شاء الله .. أدام الله عليكى نعمة الابداع والتعبير الفنى بعدسة الكاميرا

----------


## MaTR|X

ما شاء الله
بجد صور فى قمة الجمال والروعة

بارك الله فيكى يا milly

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ما شاء الله عليكى يا ميلى بجد رائعة وتحفة جداااااااااااااااااااااا 

تسلم ايدك فعلا فنانة

----------


## Far&Away

انا عايزة اعمل زيك......قوليلى انتى دارسة تصوير؟

----------


## Far&Away

انا خدتهم كلهم على فكرة واجمل واحدة فيهم بتاعة الكومبيوتر والمصحف

----------


## milly

> السلام عليكم
> 
> رااااااااااااااااائعة ما شاء الله عليك متي لحقتي تصوريها لسه امس زرت صفحتك .
> جميل يا ميلي الله يعطيك العافيه.
> بارك الله فيك.


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
الحقيقه انا بجمعهم وكل لما يصيروا مجموعه بنزلهم :l2:  
نورتي بتعليقك الحلو emerald

تحياتي لك

----------


## milly

> تسلم ايديكى اختى الكريمه .. موهوبه حقا .. ما شاء الله .. أدام الله عليكى نعمة الابداع والتعبير الفنى بعدسة الكاميرا


شكرا عصفور الشعر على تعليقك الحلو
كل انسان له طريقه في التعبير وانا بلاقيها اسهل طريقه بالنسبة لي عشان اقول شيء مش عارفه اترجمه بكلمات
شكرا لمرورك الكريم
تقبل تحياتي

----------


## milly

> ما شاء الله
> بجد صور فى قمة الجمال والروعة
> 
> بارك الله فيكى يا milly


شكرا يا ماتريكس على تعليق الجميل سعيدة انهم نالوا إعجابك يارب علطول

تحياتي لك

----------


## milly

> ما شاء الله عليكى يا ميلى بجد رائعة وتحفة جداااااااااااااااااااااا 
> 
> تسلم ايدك فعلا فنانة


دكتورة نسيبة يشرفني انهم نالوا اعجابك
سعيدة بتعليقك جدا :f:  

تقبلي تقديري واحترامي
اختك امل

----------


## milly

> انا عايزة اعمل زيك......قوليلى انتى دارسة تصوير؟


 :1:  انا مش دارسه تصوير هوايه بس ..بس انا برسم اوقات وبحب هيدا المجال جدا ::h::  
انتي اكيد تقدري تعملي مثلي واحسن مني كمان انتي بس جربي تصوري اشياء بتعنيلك وبتحبيها او شايفه فيها موضوع حلو :y:

----------


## قلب مصر

ميلى انتى رائعة فى التصوير
ما شاء الله عليكى
هذه الموهبة والابداع يجب أن تحترم وتقدر
على فكرة انا حاسة انك بتصورى بروحك مش بعينك
انتى لو بتدرسى فن التصوير فيجب انك تستمرى 
وإذا مكونتيش بتدرسى فلازم تصقلى موهبتك الرائعة بالدراسة 
لأنك بالفعل مشروع فنانة جميلة قوى فى التصوير
الف شكر يا ميلى

----------


## حنـــــان

الصور مش باينة عندي يا ميللي

----------


## milly

> انا خدتهم كلهم على فكرة واجمل واحدة فيهم بتاعة الكومبيوتر والمصحف



 :;): هي الوردة هديه مني لك

----------


## milly

> ميلى انتى رائعة فى التصوير
> ما شاء الله عليكى
> هذه الموهبة والابداع يجب أن تحترم وتقدر
> على فكرة انا حاسة انك بتصورى بروحك مش بعينك
> انتى لو بتدرسى فن التصوير فيجب انك تستمرى 
> وإذا مكونتيش بتدرسى فلازم تصقلى موهبتك الرائعة بالدراسة 
> لأنك بالفعل مشروع فنانة جميلة قوى فى التصوير
> الف شكر يا ميلى


ام يوسف سعيدة جدا بكلامك
انا مش دارسه تصوير كان نفسي ادرس واكون محترفه بهذا المجال بس سبحان الله ظروفي لم تسمح لي بس ان شاء الله لو صارلي فرصه اكيد حدرس ..عشان اي موهبه من غير دراسه بيكون فيها اخطاء الواحد مش شايفها ومش حيعرف اخطائه الا لما يدرس ..ولما يثقف نفسه بالمجال الي بيحبه سيبدع اكتر من مجرد هاوي
سعيدة جدا بتعليق ويارب علطول اي جديد اضيفه ينال اعجابك
تقبلي تقديري واحترامي
 :f2:  
اختك امل

----------


## malkro7y

ولا انا يا ميلي الصور مش ظاهره عندي  ::(:

----------


## milly

> الصور مش باينة عندي يا ميللي


 ::sorry::  مش عارفه بس الوصلات مظبوطه يمكن اذا سكرتي الصفحه ورجعتي فتحتيها تظبط

----------


## milly

> ولا انا يا ميلي الصور مش ظاهره عندي


 ::'(:  مش عارفه بس الوصلات مظبوطه
شوف الينكس  ::007::

----------


## عـزالديـن

*صور رائعة جداً يا milly  وخاصة أنها من مجهودك  

دى زى اللى بنشوفها على الإنترنت 

ولكن أرى الصور مختومة    

فهل هذا الختم يخصك ؟  

ألف ألف شـكر*

----------


## مظلوووم

الصور جميله جدا يا ميللى  :good: 
وانا اخدت منهم حاجات كخلفيات عندى  :: 
دا بعد اذنك طبعا :: 
اه نسيت 
تسلم ايدك يا باشا  ::   :: 
وعاوزين تانى اكيد  :: 
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااااااامر
انوووووووووووووبيس

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

> *صور رائعة جداً يا milly  وخاصة أنها من مجهودك  
> 
> دى زى اللى بنشوفها على الإنترنت 
> 
> ولكن أرى الصور مختومة    
> 
> فهل هذا الختم يخصك ؟  
> 
> ألف ألف شـكر*


يا استاذ عز دى صور مصوراها ميلى واعتقد انها حاطة اسمها على الصور عشان تحفظ حقوق ملكيتها لان عندها موقع خاص بيها 

وياريت تزوره موقع حلو اووووووى وفيه تصميمات حتى لفساتين  مش بس صور فوتغرافية 

وده الرابط للموقع http://virtuallullaby.jeeran.com/index.html

----------


## حنـــــان

آه فعلا الصور اشتغلت دلوقتي
في منتهى الجمال كالعادة
شكرا على عرضها هنا يا ميللي

----------


## Far&Away

ودول ليكى ::  ::  ::

----------


## milly

> *صور رائعة جداً يا milly  وخاصة أنها من مجهودك  
> 
> دى زى اللى بنشوفها على الإنترنت 
> 
> ولكن أرى الصور مختومة    
> 
> فهل هذا الختم يخصك ؟  
> 
> ألف ألف شـكر*


سعيدة انهم نالوا اعجابك
فعلا انا حاطه عليهم مثل الختم حاطه اسم موقعي واسمي

نورت عـزالديـن

----------


## milly

> الصور جميله جدا يا ميللى 
> وانا اخدت منهم حاجات كخلفيات عندى 
> دا بعد اذنك طبعا
> اه نسيت 
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا  
> وعاوزين تانى اكيد 
> ويجعلوا عاااااااااااااااااااامر
> انوووووووووووووبيس


نورت بتعليقك الجميل ::no3::  
اكيد يسعدني انك اخذت منهم :Smart: 
يارب اي شيء جديد انزله يعجبك :Smart:  

تحياتي لك مظلوم

----------


## milly

> يا استاذ عز دى صور مصوراها ميلى واعتقد انها حاطة اسمها على الصور عشان تحفظ حقوق ملكيتها لان عندها موقع خاص بيها 
> 
> وياريت تزوره موقع حلو اووووووى وفيه تصميمات حتى لفساتين  مش بس صور فوتغرافية 
> 
> وده الرابط للموقع http://virtuallullaby.jeeran.com/index.html


دكتورة نسيبة عنجد سعيدة ان الموقع نال اعجابك هو متواضع بس حبيت اجمع فيه الصور الي بخدها عشان اشاركم بها.. وكمان شوي من رسوماتي عندي كتير منهم ان شاء الله حنزل فيه المزيد من الرسمات يارب تنال اعجابك

تقبلي تحياتي  :f:

----------


## aynad

بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكي يا امل
معقولة دة تصويرك انتي ؟؟؟
والله في منتهي الجمال يا امل 
طب عايزين تاااااني 
وتبقي تصوريلنا مناظر طبيعية من عندك في لبنان ممكن ؟؟؟
تسلم ايدك و الله ممتازة

----------


## milly

> آه فعلا الصور اشتغلت دلوقتي
> في منتهى الجمال كالعادة
> شكرا على عرضها هنا يا ميللي



الحمدلله انهم اشتغولوا :;):  
نورتي بتعليق الحلو
شكرا حبيبتي حنان :f2:

----------


## milly

> ودول ليكى


 :Love:

----------


## milly

> بسم الله ما شاء الله عليكي يا امل
> معقولة دة تصويرك انتي ؟؟؟
> والله في منتهي الجمال يا امل 
> طب عايزين تاااااني 
> وتبقي تصوريلنا مناظر طبيعية من عندك في لبنان ممكن ؟؟؟
> تسلم ايدك و الله ممتازة


ايناد سعيدة جدا بتعليقك عنجد
وان شاء الله حنزل موضوع خاص للصور الي صورتها لمناظر طبيعيه في لبنان ..تكرم عينك يا احلا ام بودي ودودي :Smart:  

تحياتي لك  :f:

----------


## عـزالديـن

> يا استاذ عز دى صور مصوراها ميلى واعتقد انها حاطة اسمها على الصور عشان تحفظ حقوق ملكيتها لان عندها موقع خاص بيها 
> 
> وياريت تزوره موقع حلو اووووووى وفيه تصميمات حتى لفساتين  مش بس صور فوتغرافية 
> 
> وده الرابط للموقع http://virtuallullaby.jeeran.com/index.html





> سعيدة انهم نالوا اعجابك
> فعلا انا حاطه عليهم مثل الختم حاطه اسم موقعي واسمي
> 
> نورت عـزالديـن


*ألف شـكر للدكتورة نسيبة للتوضيح

أكرر شـكرى لكى يا milly 

زرت الموقع وأعتقد أننى سأكرر الزيارة مرات اخرى

تقبلى تحيتى وتقديرى*

----------


## أبو منار

بجد صور في غاية الجمال

----------


## milly

> *ألف شـكر للدكتورة نسيبة للتوضيح
> 
> أكرر شـكرى لكى يا milly 
> 
> زرت الموقع وأعتقد أننى سأكرر الزيارة مرات اخرى
> 
> تقبلى تحيتى وتقديرى*


اكيد نورت الموقع بزيارتك

تحياتي لك عزالدين

----------


## دعاء ثابت

ماشاء الله عليكى يا ميللى عجبونى قوى والصورة بتاعة الكمبيوتر من زاويا حلوة واية الرومانسية بتاعة البحر دى لا بجد موهوبة ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك

----------


## milly

> بجد صور في غاية الجمال


شكرا على مشاركتك الجميله :y:  

تقبل تحياتي

----------


## milly

> ماشاء الله عليكى يا ميللى عجبونى قوى والصورة بتاعة الكمبيوتر من زاويا حلوة واية الرومانسية بتاعة البحر دى لا بجد موهوبة ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك


شكرا حبيتي دعاء على كلامك الحلو هيدا بس من زوقك :f:  
ويارب اي شغل جديد ينال اعجابك  ::mazika::  

تحياتي لك  :f:

----------


## bedo_ic

ما شاء الله
بجد صور فى قمة الجمال والروعة

----------


## milly

شكرا بيدو هيدا من زوقك ..نورت بتعليقك 

تحياتي لك

----------


## أنفـــــال

الله يا ميلي ... 
مش قادرة اوصف لك الاعجاب اللي حاسة بيه نحو موهبتك الحلوة جدا ..  :: 
موهوبة .. بحق..
بارك الله بكِ .. 
فعلا .. جميل .. جميل جداً.. 
سلمت عيناك يا غالية ..  ::

----------


## milly

> الله يا ميلي ... 
> مش قادرة اوصف لك الاعجاب اللي حاسة بيه نحو موهبتك الحلوة جدا .. 
> موهوبة .. بحق..
> بارك الله بكِ .. 
> فعلا .. جميل .. جميل جداً.. 
> سلمت عيناك يا غالية ..



انفال شكرا حبيبتي على كلامك الجميل كلك زوق عنجد هيدا بس من زوقك ولطفك
والله هذة شهادة اعتز بها جدا جدا
وسعيدة جدا بكلامك

تقبلي تحياتي وتقديري انفال :f:

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*ماشاء الله ... تسلم ايدك ميللي ... 

بجد انتي فنانة .. طبعا من غير ما اقول معروفة انك فنانة 

ربنا يديم الفن  والى الامام دائما اختي ميللي 

احسن صورة عجبتني دي 

*

----------


## milly

> *ماشاء الله ... تسلم ايدك ميللي ... 
> 
> بجد انتي فنانة .. طبعا من غير ما اقول معروفة انك فنانة 
> 
> ربنا يديم الفن  والى الامام دائما اختي ميللي 
> 
> احسن صورة عجبتني دي 
> 
> *



شكرا محمود هيدا بس من لطفك وزوقك
سعيدة انه عجبتك هذة الصورة هي الصورة ببيروت على كورنيش المنارة  :good:  
يارب علطول شغلي ينال اعجابك

تحياتي لك :f:

----------


## white clouds

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
صور جميله ميللى 
تسلمى يا جميل*

----------


## milly

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> صور جميله ميللى 
> تسلمى يا جميل*


وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
سعيدة انهم نالوا اعجابك
نورتي white clouds  :f:

----------


## farrag7

الله عليكي يا ميلي انتي حلوة اوي عشان صورتي صور جميلة كده انا مبسووووووووووط اوي منك وقلبي اتفتحلك والله العظيم وربنا يعلم اللي في القلوب

----------


## ابن الجنوب

ما شاء الله عليكي ياميلي بجد انتى فنانة 
صور جميلة وأفكار جديدة 
وتنفع خلفيات لسطح المكتب ممتازة 
تسلم الإيدين اللى صورتها 
بس حاولي تعملي موسوعة ليكي هنا

----------


## milly

> الله عليكي يا ميلي انتي حلوة اوي عشان صورتي صور جميلة كده انا مبسووووووووووط اوي منك وقلبي اتفتحلك والله العظيم وربنا يعلم اللي في القلوب


شكرا يا farrag7 على كلالامك الحلو ..سعيدة انهم نالوا اعجابك وسعيدة اكتر بكلامك الحلو
يارب اي شغل جديد يعجبك
 :f:

----------


## milly

> ما شاء الله عليكي ياميلي بجد انتى فنانة 
> صور جميلة وأفكار جديدة 
> وتنفع خلفيات لسطح المكتب ممتازة 
> تسلم الإيدين اللى صورتها 
> بس حاولي تعملي موسوعة ليكي هنا


شكرا ابن الجنوب على كلامك الحلو وعلى تشجيعك
تكرم عينك ان شاء الله حكمل المجموعه
 وححط شغل جديد يارب ينال اعجابك

تقبل تحياتي

----------

